

Before and After pictures of Japan - foresterh
http://www.abc.net.au/news/events/japan-quake-2011/beforeafter.htm

======
aw3c2
The "after" pictures are in a different tint or colour scheme which means they
are biased (or rather, you are biased by the colours like the missing green).
Bad comparison.

~~~
pyre
Why are the images tinted though? They did the same interface for some
flooding that happened in Australia, and the 'after' images were also tinted
similarly.

~~~
ugh
They aren’t tinted. It’s all about white balance and levels.

My guess is that satellite images are usually heavily edited to give them a
natural appearance (and also to make them consistent with other satellite
images) but right after a disaster that editing step is probably skipped due
to time constraints. I would imagine that the post-disaster images are much
closer to the raw satellite output. I turned on grayscale on my Mac – that
helps a bit in that it eliminates the color differences but contrast and
levels still do not match.

The destruction is still very obvious. Pay, or example, close attention to
bridges, buildings and trees.

------
rue
I could be spatially challenged enough to not really see it, as the imagery is
lacking perspective, but these pictures aren't much after seeing the video
footage of the waves rolling in. _That_ was a much starker (re-)realization of
their power, similar to 2004.

Perhaps images from a helicopter or high ground would be more evocative.

------
yoshiks
I, I cannot write my accurate feeling to the article. It is amazing as web
interface, but these images almost make me cry...

~~~
foenix
This interface is so good it's freaky. It's too good. It makes me feel almost
responsible for the power of that wave — even as every rational cell in my
body begs me that this is not so.

------
andrewgulus
Third picture from the bottom, a new building magically appears in the after
picture

~~~
timerickson
Old satellite imagery in the "before" shot, meaning that building is fairly
brand new if a bit recently weathered.

------
ars
Apparently the earthquake moved the whole island by about 8 meters!

I wonder how that's going to affect GPS maps. 8 meters is enough to put you in
a different street on your map.

Edit: Oops. 2.4 meters, about 8 feet.

~~~
radu_floricica
8 feet - a little less then 3 meters. But impressive nonetheless.

------
qjz
As a tool, these visual diffs are amazing. I'd love to see this feature built
into the Google Maps satellite view.

------
kifou1
Very nice link thanks.With those pictures, we can realize how terrific was the
impact of this tsunami..

------
rabidsnail
Please don't use hover for performing actions; your page won't work on
touchscreen browsers.

